# Bongo Tail Gate Shower?



## shiningivy (Aug 8, 2011)

Calling all Mazda Bongo owners/lovers - I have heard that you can get a tail gate shower but have not been able to find any examples. Are there any Bongo owners out there that have a shower of some type? I would be very pleased to hear of any ideas/comments etc


----------



## vwalan (Aug 8, 2011)

hi , if you have a leccy pump i use a 5 litre wine barrel half fill with hot top up with cold and pump it to the shower head . if not use a weedkiller bottle with a shower head fitted . use a shower curtain looped around the tail gate . we used to use the same system on a vw . now on the bongo. 
if you look in reimo catalogue they sell pump up showers and you can buy a step in bowl with a curtain all built in . they were common here years ago for campers and flats . 
cheers alan.


----------



## shiningivy (Aug 10, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks Alan, I knew that there would be an answer, just got to find the right person - much appreciated


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Aug 11, 2011)

These are popular amongst the 4x4 community in Aus Glind 4WD RV Boat Camp Shower and DIY Storage Hot Water Systems | Flojet pressure pumps | Marine Heat Exchangers - Home I'm sure something similar is available in the UK.
A few friends have had them over the years with varying degrees of happiness.


----------



## donkey too (Aug 11, 2011)

I use a solar shower in summer and the electric one in winter. Both clip onto tailgate. I have a tailgate awning thingy bought from Bongo fury which fits around the edge of the tailgate when it is open and often sleep with this open on very hot nights. but when showering I hang a domestic shower curtain in the awning (it fits with velcro) and shower away. I also have a rubber mat which goes on the floor to keep feet clean.


----------



## Admin (Aug 11, 2011)

My Bongo had a tailgate shower, it was basically the shower head from the sink which has a long pipe. It comes with the factory fitted kitchen


----------



## shiningivy (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks to all for piccies and links - I have got some good ideas now and I am off this weekend to pick up my very first Bongo! Cheers guys


----------



## cooljules (Aug 22, 2011)

i want to add a shower next year.


----------



## Admin (Aug 22, 2011)

I love Bongos however I wish that;

They were wider inside.
Had sensible engines.
You could rotate the front seats.


----------

